# Angelstellen an Maas usw in Deutscher Grenznähe gesucht



## Micha1984 (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Kollegen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach GUTEN ANGELSTELLEN im Grenzgebiet Holland - Deutschland.
Bei den heutigen Spritpreisen ist es mir leider nicht möglich ewig weit zu fahren, daher suche ich gute stellen in Orten wie z.B. Kerkrade oder sowas.

Monemtan hätte ich es auf Karpfen abgesehen, ab nächstem Monat ist Kollege Zander dann wieder dran ;-)

Ich hoffe es gibt hier jemanden der mir helfen kann.


Viele Grüße, Micha

PS: ich suche nicht nur Empfehlungen, ich suche auch gern Leute die sich mit ans Wasser trauen ;-)
Zusammen fängt es sich einfach besser ;-)

:m


----------



## alizander1 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelstellen an Maas usw in Deutscher Grenznähe gesucht*



Micha1984 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach GUTEN ANGELSTELLEN im Grenzgebiet Holland - Deutschland.
> 
> :m


 
Hallo Micha....
Da wirst du wohl von keinem hier eine konkrete Antwort drauf bekommen.
Da hilft nur sich mal ein wenig durch das AB zu wühlen und selbst mal anzutesten wo was beisst.
Es wird keiner seine Hot Spots verraten, sonst ist es schnell vorbei mit dem "Hot-Spot".

Viel Erfolg!


Gruss
Alex


----------



## Micha1984 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelstellen an Maas usw in Deutscher Grenznähe gesucht*

ja, soviel ist klar ;-)

ich wollte auch eig mehr wissen wo man in grenznähe überhaupt ans wasser kann (und das nach möglichkeit nicht ganz umsonst ;-) )

lg, micha


----------



## Borusse (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angelstellen an Maas usw in Deutscher Grenznähe gesucht*

Hallo Micha

hier ist erst mal ein Link über das Angeln in Kerkrade www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95871&highlight=angeln+kerkrade

ansonsten mal die Suchfunktion hier im Board benutzen, dort stehen viele nützliche Beiträge.

Empfehlen kann ich Dir das Maasplassengebiet um Maasbracht herum, dort hast Du alles auf engstem Raum: Seen, Julianakanal und die Maas.

Gruss

Chris


----------

